# Calling all aged 50 and up...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So turning the big 50 this year...want to hear from other folks about how you felt when you turned 50...and...how you rock being 50+


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I turned 50 this past April. 

Birthdays and aging have never been a thing for me, so there's not much to report.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

50 is the new 30. Don't sweat it. I am 57


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I turned 55 last April, and I find it an interesting decade. In my 40's I had the hormones and the know-how to know what I wanted and how to get it.  In my 50's the kids grew up and moved out, and the house was quiet...but then I discovered how fun it is to feel like a kid again.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm 56, and nothing really "changed" for me. It's just a number.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

60+ here. I don't remember.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

50-52 was a pretty rough time for my wife, sorry.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm 52. Never felt better. Wife has not reached 50 as yet. We will see how she feels.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Just 52 last month. 
You have to balance the Too old to be interesting, with the grandparent kindness. It's tough avoiding the creepy label.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I recall being pleased that I had survived long enough to turn 50, given some of my choices when I was younger.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm 55. I started going to the gym seriously at 53. I'm sure I don't have the same endurance as when I was younger but I'm stronger and look better than I've ever been. I'm no Arnold but I have no flabby gut and got some pecs and a some of a V taper going. My wife is 46 and hits the gym too. She looks fantastic. Now I go around telling everyone to get into weight lifting.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

This is what it's like being 51. I'm in insane shape for my age. When I was at hot yoga yesterday (next to the University) there were about 10 college age girls there and none of them will be in as good as shape as I am when they're my age. That said, I'm not even close to what they all look like in their yoga gear. Does that make sense? It's all relative, I guess.

It's really hard to keep the belly weight off at this age. I creak and groan when I workout, which is about 10 times a week, but only a couple hard workouts in there. 

What is great? No kids at home, no grandkids yet, decent money and not many responsibilities. It's awesome. We're in danger of drinking too much though, along with all our friends without grandkids yet. 
Some days I can't believe how lucky I am to be living this life. I was one who grew up hungry.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am now 61 and my husband is 60. My 40's were terrible so I was glad to reach my 50's which was a year after I married my amazing husband. So for us it was a good time and now we are in our 60s life is still good. Children all left home many years ago, 2 amazing grandchildren who we adore, time to do things together, peace and quiet if we want it etc. We eat healthily, walk the dog and exercise daily, and are involved in a good church where there are many really nice people. 

I have also found that the older I have got the more I have been able to like and accept myself as I am, and the less I worry about what others think of me. I am also much more assertive(if I need to be), and far less shy than I was in my teens and early adult years.


----------



## dianaelaine59 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm 65, meeting men, having loads of fun. Still very sexual too! 50 is a young spring chicken! LOL! Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*65 here! When I turned both 50 and 60, it was largely just "another day in paradise!"

Everything about this old fart still works relatively fine, and even stands at attention whenever I need it to, so I can't exactly say that there's any real aging complaints to speak of at the moment!*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Real Estate turns 50 in September. I can tell that he's already feeling a little apprehensive about it. I turn 39 in May. I told him that when he turns 50, he will have 9 months to brag about being the guy in his 50s dating a woman in her 30s. He did get a little chuckle out of that.

But I am interested in hearing what the 50+ crowd here has to say about it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I’m a less than a week ago newbie, but it’s been same **** different day. I did learn from my (horrible) 40th not to let “well” meaning people help plan “my” special round number celibration (auto correct wanted celibacy ), see the dinner thread. That helped a lot.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm 57, turning 50 meant nothing to me, honestly birthdays in general never carried much significance with me. My thinking has changed though, sometimes when I buy something I think "well, this better outlast me" lol. I realize I still have a lot of future to live, but am very aware that a lot of things in my life are reaching an expiration date...work, muscles, hair, good looks, going an hour without feeling like I need to pee.

Things change, you just go with the flow and modify life as necessary.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Over 50. It didn't mean anything to me. It's just another number. 

I've seen friends get devastated by turning 30, 40, 50, and 60. It affects everyone differently. In most cases I've seen, people get upset because they either realize that they aren't where they hoped they would be or because they are looking back at what was and are not looking forward to what will be. My wife and I have saved and invested for years with the expectation of enjoying a great retirement, so we look forward to our older years. I think that and our normally optimistic outlook are why we aren't fussed by birthdays.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I remember way back then! 50 was a pretty good time in my life. I was in good health, I had moved to a new state and had a new job, and best of all, I was a few years into the best relationship of my life. It was a new start in many ways, and it has turned out great, the best part being that the relationship has continued strong and is a real basis for ongoing happiness.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I am now 61 and my husband is 60. My 40's were terrible so I was glad to reach my 50's which was a year after I married my amazing husband. So for us it was a good time and now we are in our 60s life is still good. Children all left home many years ago, 2 amazing grandchildren who we adore, time to do things together, peace and quiet if we want it etc. We eat healthily, walk the dog and exercise daily, and are involved in a good church where there are many really nice people.
> 
> I have also found that the older I have got the more I have been able to like and accept myself as I am, and the less I worry about what others think of me. I am also much more assertive(if I need to be), and far less shy than I was in my teens and early adult years.


Wow! So I was right! @Diana7 and her man are a hot, young couple! :smthumbup:

(Did I tell you I am 60? :rofl


----------



## Dorrie (Nov 18, 2017)

Spent my 50th in the VA hospital for hernia surgery - they did a great job on me ! - and found my husband's online girlfriend's panties on his desk on my 51st. Same one he said he had no more contact with because she was crazy two months prior. I've had to relegate those birthdays to 'just another day in the life', because they hurt too much, and I don't feel that old yet !

I'm hoping this year will not be so dramatic, since my husband and I have reconnected emotionally, and my health has improved. Unfortunately, formerly oversexed husband says he's too depressed to be much into sex, at least with me. He said lack of sex (while I was ill) led to his affair, but if that was the case, why am I running around like a 21st century Mrs. Roper ? He knows he can go if someone else is lighting his fires, he says it's not the case, and is completely transparent now. I can either believe or leave. I want to give us another chance, but it's the last one he gets, and he knows it.

So far, my 50s have hosted more drama than my 20s ! Hoping that trend doesn't continue, I'm tired ! Hope your 50s are far more contented !


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I will be 55 in May. It’s just a number. I look better now than when I was younger. I have been dating a man for the last two and a half years, he proposed on Christmas Eve. The only really rough thing I have is the loss of my mother and seeing the decline of my father. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Tomara said:


> I will be 55 in May. It’s just a number. I look better now than when I was younger. I have been dating a man for the last two and a half years, he proposed on Christmas Eve. The only really rough thing I have is the loss of my mother and seeing the decline of my father.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome..congrats on your engagement!

One thing that bugs me is I know women who have been getting divorced, etc. in their fifties and they act like it is all over for them.."no man will ever want me" "all they want are the 30 years olds"..whine whine whine! With that attitude no wonder no one is interested.

I always laugh at that because why do people assume that all men regardless of their age can get a 25 year old...not!


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

51....will be 52 in May. Turning 50 did not bother me at all despite having been diagnosed with breast cancer a few months before and just having completed the radiation part of treatment. As a matter of fact I enjoyed turning 50, and I guess in some way I was so thankful that 50 came around. There was a lot to do that month to keep me busy and I had a lot of friends turning 50 too.....lots of parties to attend! I, however, did not enjoy 51....so we'll see what 52 brings for me.

I believe your age is just a number and you only are as old as you feel/look. Some days I feel 80. Most days I look 40 ..... >


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

53 here.

My 50th birthday was just another day like any other. One does not suddenly become 50. Sure, I wasn't what I was when I was 30, but the difference from 49 or 48 was imperceptible. My personal belief is that it's best to ignore such milestones, and do everything you can to maximize who you are at present. 

At age 50, while active (mostly cycling) I had lost much of my younger upper body mass. Lately, I've been back in the gym and am comfortably bench pressing 255 lbs, close to 150% of my body weight, something only a tiny fraction of thirtysomethings can do. My wife digs my muscles and fondles them regularly, much to my delight. 

The best thing about us being 53 (my wife and I are the same age), is that we were frugal most of our lives and have now saved a pretty tremendous nest egg along with my continually increasing salary. So as we became empty nesters, we also have plenty of reserve to travel and really enjoy life and our time together. 

I'm still waiting for this supposed slowdown in sexual desire and/or performance to show up. Viagra ads baffle me. I still have absolutely no conceptual understanding of how or why such a thing would be required. Unfortunately, that age did hit her with menopause which has affected her (and she was rather LD to begin with), so we're even more out of balance in that regard. But whenever she's ready, my participation/enthusiasm/stamina are never in doubt.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo turned 50 just a few months after we started dating.

He certainly hasn't stopped acting like a 20 year-old in many respects, though!

I asked him how it felt to be 50 and he said it felt the same as being 49.999999999999.....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I'm still waiting for this supposed slowdown in sexual desire and/or performance to show up. Viagra ads baffle me. I still have absolutely no conceptual understanding of how or why such a thing would be required. Unfortunately, that age did hit her with menopause which has affected her (and she was rather LD to begin with), so we're even more out of balance in that regard. But whenever she's ready, my participation/enthusiasm/stamina are never in doubt.












"AHHH, young grasshopper. Some day you too will meet the two headed demon known as LD-ED"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Turning 50 next week. Yip yip...


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I am now 61 years old … 50 wasn’t even a blip on my radar. I honestly don’t think about my age or aging at all.

I still do the things I have always enjoyed … lift weights 3X per week, long bicycle rides, hiking in the mountains, kayaking. I wear the same size clothes as in university days. Well, except my shoes, my feet are a half size larger … no idea why _that _happens. I did stop running 5 years ago or so because I want to save my knees.

I am sure my muscle mass is not the same as it once was because of the biology of aging but I don’t notice the change. I have definitely lost some fat from my face (cheeks) as I have gotten older, have crow’s feet at the corners of my eyes and a bundle of 10 or so white hairs at one temple.

No health problems and I can still do the activities I have enjoyed all my life … so I’m good with being 61.

P.S. The decline in eyesight that comes with aging is extremely annoying.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm 59 and holding. Never had a health problem until two years ago. Now I'll be treated for throat cancer for the rest of my life. So far, so good.

I still go exploring by car in the desert and mountains, with some minor hiking. 

I have not gotten rid of my backpacking equipment, but I cannot put it on fully weighted down since it would hit my mediport area used for infusions.

Not really complaining, but the 50s mean more limitations because of health issues than any time prior in my life.

I expect my 60s to accelerate in that regard.


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

I'm 56 and feel like I'm 25. Losing my period (50) was the best thing that ever happened to me. My sex drive has increased from high to even higher, and I am having the best and kinkiest sex of my life right now. I can hike straight up hill like I was 30. It's all good!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

introvert said:


> Losing my period (50) was the best thing that ever happened to me.


Agreed. 

I started menopause about 5 years ago and life without periods is awesome. Hot flashes can be a little tough, depending on the intensity. But I haven't noticed any decrease in desire.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Almost 59 with the mentality of a 29 year old..........Eyesight sucks but so do I..........


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Betrayedone said:


> Almost 59 with the mentality of a 29 year old..........Eyesight sucks but so do I..........


58 with a teenager mindset. Love it 🤡


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I keep trying to do the same stuff I have always done without compromise or excuses.........No grading on a curve based on age! Just have to wear glasses now to find "most" things, other times I go by feel..........my GF doesn't seem to mind.......


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to be the counter-point to all the "it is amazing" posts in case you end up not being entirely thrilled with turning 50. I don't want you to feel weird or abnormal. I am 56. I hated turning 40. I hated turning 50. I assume I will hate turning 60. I can't get it up like I used to. I can't last like I used to. Both of which are OK because I am not having any partner sex. And my hand doesn't mind if I never get there or get there too soon. I feel like a failure at work and as a man. If you feel great, wonderful. Is life over at 50? No way.

But if you aren't thrilled, don't feel like you are wrong or bad or stupid or unusual. Plenty of us are not happy to reach milestone birthdays.

You have plenty to look forward to. The future will be what you make of it. There are plenty of opportunities for fantastic experiences, but they might not be the same experiences that were available to you at 20 or 30. Not better or worse, just different. Choose wisely.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

Turning 65 was a big event for me. It meant I finally had good health insurance and per-existing conditions were covered. Thanks Medicare.

Me, now, several years later? I ride my bicycle 100 miles a month, go to yoga and the gym 2X a week, and give rides to people that don't drive. I re-shingled a roof (3K sq ft) a couple years ago. Some joint arthritis, stronger glasses, a couple medications for borderline health conditions and I have to pee more often. Maybe it is the 42 oz ice tea I drink? I am thinking about giving up the refills.

Friends complain I walk too fast for them and they have to repeat some of the things they say. Tinnitus sucks.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So I have not started menopause from what I gather from talking to women who have gone thru it the thinking now is you take nothing for it correct?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I remember reading an article a few years back and it was research in which they had interviewed people in old age homes and they asked them what their regrets were looking back very interesting, I can't remember all of them but two stood out in my mind:

not having children/having children
loss of looks


They say to have other things to fall back on other than your looks because they will fade as you age. I think too what concerns me is we are so youth obsessed and are old people relevant in our culture?? I feel like once you are past 65 then you are not noticed/paid attention to anymore.

Some cultures, particularly native and Asian, value their elders as a source of wisdom and inspiration but this is not standard imo.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Holdingontoit said:


> I want to be the counter-point to all the "it is amazing" posts in case you end up not being entirely thrilled with turning 50. I don't want you to feel weird or abnormal. I am 56. I hated turning 40. I hated turning 50. I assume I will hate turning 60. I can't get it up like I used to. I can't last like I used to. Both of which are OK because I am not having any partner sex. And my hand doesn't mind if I never get there or get there too soon. I feel like a failure at work and as a man. If you feel great, wonderful. Is life over at 50? No way.
> 
> But if you aren't thrilled, don't feel like you are wrong or bad or stupid or unusual. Plenty of us are not happy to reach milestone birthdays.
> 
> You have plenty to look forward to. The future will be what you make of it. There are plenty of opportunities for fantastic experiences, but they might not be the same experiences that were available to you at 20 or 30. Not better or worse, just different. Choose wisely.


I don't know that any of us are "thrilled." It's just that we're excited about making the best of what we've got. For many, with age comes a certain degree of freedom not available earlier in life (financial, parenting, or just having the general wisdom to make better decisions).

All other things being equal, I'd much rather have my 28 year old body than my 53 year old one. To say otherwise would be ludicrous. But the point is, all other things are not equal. Each phase in life has its pluses and minuses. It's which side of the equation we choose to focus on that determines whether or not we're jazzed about life at the time. 

And in your case, you've firmly acknowledged that you're not getting any, nor are you ever going to get any, and have further committed yourself to staying that particular course, so it would seem there's no need to lament that you can't get it up the way you used to. :nerd:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Wow! So I was right! @Diana7 and her man are a hot, young couple! :smthumbup:
> 
> (Did I tell you I am 60? :rofl


We are indeed. :wink2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

highwood said:


> So I have not started menopause from what I gather from talking to women who have gone thru it the thinking now is you take nothing for it correct?


I had a hysterectomy at 46 which would have bought on the menopause in earnest so I went onto HRT patches. I am 61 now and still on them but at a lower dose. I hope to stay on them for life if my doctor lets me. :smile2:


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> So I have not started menopause from what I gather from talking to women who have gone thru it the thinking now is you take nothing for it correct?


I've not taken anything for menopause.

I was tempted at one point because the triggers right before the hot flashes were super fast, but emotionally intense. When I would have them one on top of the other, all day long, it became very hard. But then, just as I was prepared to ask for meds, the intensity lessened.

I still have them, but they come and go and aren't as bad as they were about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Holdingontoit said:


> I hated turning 40. I hated turning 50. I assume I will hate turning 60.


Why?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I've not taken anything for menopause.
> 
> I was tempted at one point because the triggers right before the hot flashes were super fast, but emotionally intense. When I would have them one on top of the other, all day long, it became very hard. But then, just as I was prepared to ask for meds, the intensity lessened.
> 
> I still have them, but they come and go and aren't as bad as they were about 3 or 4 years ago.


It does vary. Some of my friends had a terrible time and some not bad at all. I was already getting bad symptoms in the perimenopause and my mum has a vey rough menopause, so when I had that hysterectomy I was glad to go onto HRT, At 46 it was very young to have a full blown menopause anyway, so I was glad to have the option.


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

I’m 55 and feel better now than I did in my 30’s and 40’s physically and mentally....Not that life still doesn’t present problems and challenges, I’m just much more able to cope now than I was before 50.
My sex drive is much higher over 50 than it ever was in my 20’s 30’s and forties....but that’s a whole different can of worms.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I turn 69 this summer.

Turning 50 was no differnt than turning 30, 40 or 60. We'll see how turning 70 goes.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Turning 50 didn't bother me at all. I'm in good health, do yoga daily, take long walks, eat healthy, etc. I can still jump onto the kitchen counter tops to reach the top cupboards and then jump down again and I'm 59 now, will turn 60 in a few months time. 

The thing that has made me feel my age was a conversation with my oldest daughter last summer in which she stated that I'm too old for dating and was crap at it anyway so should just forget about relationships. I haven't told her so, but that conversation has put me into a real downward spiral and I feel that if I weren't as strong minded as I am, I would be suffering from depression right now. 

There are times when all I can see ahead of me is a lonely, joyless life. I'm really struggling to ignore the words and just carry on as I am. I still feel vital, look good and there is nothing physical that I find difficult due to age. I can still touch the floor with my legs straight, still do pushups, stand on my head, etc. However, if I have to spend the rest of my life alone, I can't really see that there's that much to look forward to.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

doobie said:


> Turning 50 didn't bother me at all. I'm in good health, do yoga daily, take long walks, eat healthy, etc. I can still jump onto the kitchen counter tops to reach the top cupboards and then jump down again and I'm 59 now, will turn 60 in a few months time.
> 
> The thing that has made me feel my age was a conversation with my oldest daughter last summer in which she stated that I'm too old for dating and was crap at it anyway so should just forget about relationships. I haven't told her so, but that conversation has put me into a real downward spiral and I feel that if I weren't as strong minded as I am, I would be suffering from depression right now.
> 
> There are times when all I can see ahead of me is a lonely, joyless life. I'm really struggling to ignore the words and just carry on as I am. I still feel vital, look good and there is nothing physical that I find difficult due to age. I can still touch the floor with my legs straight, still do pushups, stand on my head, etc. However, if I have to spend the rest of my life alone, I can't really see that there's that much to look forward to.


Those words were very unkind but please don't let what she said stop you from trying. I met and married my wonderful
husband in my late 40's and my aunt married the love of her life at age 60. :smile2:


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

highwood said:


> So I have not started menopause from what I gather from talking to women who have gone thru it the thinking now is you take nothing for it correct?


I had a very easy time with it, compared to what I heard others went through. I don't take medications unless the are absolutely needed.

They sell good herb and vitamin combinations at the health store especially formulated for women going through menopause. I think they helped smooth the symptoms over a lot.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

doobie said:


> I still feel vital, look good and there is nothing physical that I find difficult due to age. I can still touch the floor with my legs straight, still do pushups, stand on my head, etc. However, if I have to spend the rest of my life alone, I can't really see that there's that much to look forward to.


I'm 61, single, in good shape, and thinking about the possibility that I'll never be in a relationship again. And perhaps never have sex again. However, I am fairly content. I still do the (other) things that I enjoy. I have rewarding work, and a social life. I've enjoyed relationships and have children and grandchildren - if I'm single for the rest of my life, it won't be so bad.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

doobie said:


> Turning 50 didn't bother me at all. I'm in good health, do yoga daily, take long walks, eat healthy, etc. I can still jump onto the kitchen counter tops to reach the top cupboards and then jump down again and I'm 59 now, will turn 60 in a few months time.
> 
> *The thing that has made me feel my age was a conversation with my oldest daughter last summer in which she stated that I'm too old for dating and was crap at it anyway so should just forget about relationships.* I haven't told her so, but that conversation has put me into a real downward spiral and I feel that if I weren't as strong minded as I am, I would be suffering from depression right now.
> 
> There are times when all I can see ahead of me is a lonely, joyless life. I'm really struggling to ignore the words and just carry on as I am. I still feel vital, look good and there is nothing physical that I find difficult due to age. I can still touch the floor with my legs straight, still do pushups, stand on my head, etc. However, if I have to spend the rest of my life alone, I can't really see that there's that much to look forward to.


Tell your daughter she can sod off. She doesn't know WTF she is talking about. We are never too old for relationships, and we are never too old for love. But she's too young/immature to know that.

I have family members (my grandparents' generation) who have lived into their late 80s and early 90s, all of whom were in great health and were quite active until the last 2-3 years before passing. If you're in great health, I can see you living that long with a good quality of life. Does your daughter expect you to spend the next 20-30 years alone? Pppttthhhh! She's likely uncomfortable with thought of her mother as a sexual being, and for some reason she thinks that she can keep you from being one. (Why can't she just be like the rest of us and try to ignore it/pretend it's not true??? LOL!)

If you want to date, go ahead and date! Even if you are bad at it! Hell, I'm awful at it, but somehow I don't have a problem. Heck, some of the most awkward and weird people I know have managed to find a partner, but they were only able to do so because they put themselves out there.

That being said, if you ARE really bad at it, I would say to my daughter-who-just-insulted-me, "If I'm so bad at dating, why don't you give me some tips and advice so I won't be so awful? I'm going to date whether you like it or not, so you might as well be supportive and helpful instead of snarky." You know, or you could get some dating advice from friends.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> I'm 61, single, in good shape, and thinking about the possibility that I'll never be in a relationship again. And perhaps never have sex again. However, I am fairly content. I still do the (other) things that I enjoy. I have rewarding work, and a social life. I've enjoyed relationships and have children and grandchildren - if I'm single for the rest of my life, it won't be so bad.


And I think this is OK, too 

You do YOU!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I just turned 55. I am thankful to be getting older, but I don't like looking older. Ugh!


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

The highest rate of increase in venereal disease is in retirement homes and assisted living facilities. The residents are getting it on big time, and since the women are all past menopause, no one thinks to use protection. So 60 is way way too young to figure you will never again have a romantic relationship or sex. You just might have to wait 5 or 10 or 15 years until you get old enough for your snarky daughter to put you into a home. Be sure to thank her when she does. And when she looks at you quizzically, text her a link to the VD statistics and say "thanks for sending me someplace where ever a dating loser like me can get lucky!.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Not 50 yet, soon though!

Funny thing is why is it that 50 sounds old to me...yet when I think about being 51, 52, etc. does not sound "old"? Must be something about that 0 in the age!!!!

At this point I almost can't wait for it to come and go and move on....


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Holdingontoit said:


> The highest rate of increase in venereal disease is in retirement homes and assisted living facilities. The residents are getting it on big time, and since the women are all past menopause, no one thinks to use protection.


I saw this thread and as a new member I'm catching up on some of the activity and I think "Ok here's a nice uplifting thread about middle aged people such as myself". 

I was so not expecting to read something like this on this thread.

Now I have this mental image of old folks humping each other in nursing homes.


----------

